# Chip: AMDs Ultrabook-Konkurrenz angetestet



## Skysnake (11. August 2012)

Chip hat auf ihrer Webseite einen Bericht über die ersten Erfahrungen mit Samsungs 535U4C Ultrathin veröffentlicht. Bei Ultrathin handelt es sich um die Ultrabook-Konkurrenz von AMD. Diese hatten bereits Anfang des Jahres ein Vorserienmodell gezeigt, welches damals nicht so ganz überzeugen konnten. Insbesondere das Gewicht und die Haptik vielen damals negativ auf.

Genau diese Kritikpunkte konnten nun von Samsung eleminiert werden. "Viel Aluminium, schlankes Erscheinungsbild und saubere Verarbeitung" resümiert Chip. Dafür wird allerdings auch die im Vergleich zum i5-3317U sehr niedrige CPU Leistung der A6-4455M APU bemängelt. Wie zu erwarten war bietet Intel hier deutlich mehr Leistung. Dafür sollte die APU von AMD mit einer deutlich besseren Leistung glänzen können, worauf Chip allerdings in diesem ersten Eindruck nicht näher eingegangen ist. Hier konzentrierte man sich nur auf die zusätzlich verbaute dedizierte AMD Radeon HD7550M, welche laut Chip rund 40% schneller sei als die HD4000 von Intel. 

Dieses Leistungsplus feut natürlich, lässt allerdings auch zugleich die Frage aufkommen, warum Samsung die Paradedisziplin von AMDs APUs, die iGPU, durch eine dedizierte GPU verpffen lässt. Gerade hier besteht doch der Reiz bzgl. Ultrathins von AMD. Man könnte auf eine dedizierte GPU verzichten und so besonders leichte, lange laufende und preiswerte Ultrathins produzieren, da man eine deutlich bessere iGPU vorweisen könnte als Intel, welche durchaus auch mal für ein älteres Spielchen (mit oder ohne reduzierten Details usw) für zwischendurch reichen dürfte. Auch könnte man sich damit wohl dem größten Kritikpunkt von Chip, der CPU-Leistung, durch eine größere APU annehmen. Eine dedizierte GPU gibt es ja nicht für umsonst, und bei den rund 700€ für das Samsung 535U4C wäre ohne HD7550M sicherlich auch eine deutlich stärkere APU oder aber eine SSD drin, auf die Samsung verzichtet und stattdessen eine 500GB HDD verbaut hat.

Chip berichtet auch von "Hängern", hierbei ist allerdings nicht ersichtlich, ob diese von der HDD, eventuell langsamen Speicher (hierzu gibt es nur die Information bzgl 8GB) oder aber von der Umschaltung zwischen iGPU und dedizierter GPU herrühren. Ebenso fehlt noch ein Test zum 1.366 x 768 Pixel Display in 14" als auch zur Akkulaufzeit. Wie man sieht also wirklich nur "angetestet". 

Bleibt ab zu warten, wie sich das Gerät, und eventuell andere, in ausführlichen Tests gegen Intels Ultrabooks schlagen, vor allem in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung, und natürlich auch ob sich noch Ultrathins ohne dedizierte GPU zeigen oder nicht.

Quelle:
Samsung 535U4C: Erstes AMD-Ultrabook im Check - News - CHIP Online


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

Wenn AMD ebenfalls in diesen Markt einsteigen will dann sollten sie die Preise niedrig halten denn mich schrecken die Preise für die Ultrabooks schon etwas ab.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2012)

dGPU drin und dadurch auch ziemlich hoch (2 cm sowie 1,8 kg) - ein Ultrathin sieht IMO anders aus. Wo bleiben die richtig flachen 11,6er mit 17W-ULV? Zudem bezweifle ich wie gehabt, dass die HD 7500G der HD 4000 ernsthaft Paroli bieten kann ... hier entscheidet am Ende wohl eher der Treiber-Support und damit pro AMD. Die vergleichsweise schwache CPU-Leistung war klar.


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2012)

Also 2cm und 1,8kg wären für mich voll auf ok, vor allem wenns 15" wären  Die dGPU können Sie aber behalten... Die sollen dafür lieber ein besseres Display, APU, Akku oder eben ne SSD verbauen...

Dann würde ich für 700€ das Ding sofort kaufen. Das billigste "Ultrabook", welches meinen Vorstellungen entspricht kostet gleich 999€  und hat natürlich ne GT630M.... 

Ich versteh die Laptophersteller da wirklich nicht... Ohne dGPU wäre das Ding doch sicherlich 50€ billiger. Also mindestens, es wird ja so vieles einfacher. MB, keine dGPU mehr, Akku hält länger, weniger Gewicht, kleinere Kühlung, usw usw.

Ich verstehs echt nicht....


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

Ich auch nicht vorallem weil die in iGPU ja gut ist. Aber wahrscheulich verkauft sich das Ding so besser im Blödmarkt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2012)

Diesen völlig unnötigen Drang zu iGPU + dGPU verstehe ich auch nicht *seufz*


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Laptophersteller da wirklich nicht... Ohne dGPU wäre das Ding doch sicherlich 50€ billiger. Also mindestens, es wird ja so vieles einfacher. MB, keine dGPU mehr, Akku hält länger, weniger Gewicht, kleinere Kühlung, usw usw.


 
Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Wenn ich mir so ein Ultrathinbook kaufe, kaufe ich es nicht um damit Crysis zu spielen sondern um damit zu arbeiten. Da erwarte ich dann lange Akkulaufzeiten und ein gutes Display.
Beides bekomme ich nicht oder nur wenn ich unverschämt viel bezahle.
Die IGP reicht meiner Meinung nach für die Standard Aufgaben -- ohne Spielen -- da muss ich keine extra Grafikkarte drin haben.


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2012)

Und vor allem, wenn ich zocken will auf nem Laptop, dann kauf ich mir gleich nen richtiges Schlepptop für >>1k€ mit ner GTX680M oder ner HD7970M. Dann kanns nämlich wirklich richtig losgehen, aber da interessiert mich das Gewicht nicht wirklich...

Marc, ich finds ja echt toll, das wir da so auf einer Linie liegen, und wie man sieht auch in der Kommunity es doch einige gibt, die meine Sichtweise gut nachvollziehen können, aber warum machen die Hersteller dann so nen Blödsinn? 

Könntet ihr nicht mal mit Samsung oder so nen Themanabend machen, wo wir denen mal so ganz "dezent" erklären/fragen können, warum die son Mist machen, und wir doch eigentlich was GANZ anderes haben wollen 

Vielleicht schnallts dann mal jemand. 

Oder alternativ, ihr habt doch gute Kontakte zu Samsung usw. Warum macht ihr nicht mal ne Anfrage bei denen? Ich denke die Antwort würden echt VIELE hier gerne lesen und euch dafür die Füße küssen, das ihr den Hersterller(n) mal die Problematik mit iGPU+dGPU klar macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2012)

Beim Thema Multi-GPU gibt's wohl niemanden, der die diversen Hersteller mehr nervt als wir. Wahrscheinlich sind wir bei denen eh schon auf „ignore“.


----------



## Asus4ever (11. August 2012)

Hoffen, dass es bald ordentlich Konkurrenten für Intel gibt! Wäre gut für AMD


----------



## Nocci (11. August 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> aber warum machen die Hersteller dann so nen Blödsinn?


 
Weil die entsprechenden Leute die den Markt analysieren und herausfinden was die Leute wollen/sinnvoll ist die gleichen wie im Marketing sind 
***


Es wird so verdammt viel Schrott am Markt vorbei entwickelt...
Glare Displays die besser als Rückspiegel taugen, Smartphones mit (gefühlt) Knopfzellen Akkus, überall Klavierlack Schmutzfänger Applikationen, Peripheriegeräte mit Discobeleuchtung (gut, das is wenigstens nur unnötig und nicht auch noch störend)...


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2012)

Ich sehe leider nur Buissnesgeräte zB ThinkPads als Ausweg, da bekommt man noch was vernüftiges.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Beim Thema Multi-GPU gibt's wohl niemanden, der die diversen Hersteller mehr nervt als wir. Wahrscheinlich sind wir bei denen eh schon auf „ignore“.


 
Das wäre aber ein schwaches Zeichen seitens der Hersteller wenn fachliche Meinungen und die Meinungen der Käufer offensichtlich ignoriert werden und nur die Werberelevanz wichtig ist.


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Beim Thema Multi-GPU gibt's wohl niemanden, der die diversen Hersteller mehr nervt als wir. Wahrscheinlich sind wir bei denen eh schon auf „ignore“.


 

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht


@turbosnake:
Ja, aber da gibts ja von AMD auch nur den E450, soweit ich gesehen habe zumindest.


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. August 2012)

Ich hatte mal ein Thinkpad mit A4 3400 gesehen, allerings finde ich es nicht mehr... wohl nicht mehr in Produktion


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2012)

Das ist auch Llano und nicht Trinity.


----------



## Memphys (11. August 2012)

Asus4ever schrieb:


> Hoffen, dass es bald ordentlich Konkurrenten für Intel gibt! Wäre gut für AMD


 
Wenn man so ein Geschräubsel abliefert wie das da, wird es sich keiner kaufen, weil es total sinnlos ist, Samsung merkt: "Oh, AMD Ultrabooks sind blöd, die will keiner, brauchen wir nicht weiter entwickeln" und zack, gibts mal wieder keine vernünftigen AMDs... dabei wärs so einfach, klatscht da keine iGPU rein sondern ne SSD und es wär mMn. das beste Ultrabook von den Specs...


----------



## H@buster (11. August 2012)

Ich weiß auch nicht, was der ganze Unsinn mit den dedizierten Grafikkarten zusätzlich zu Trinity soll....

Mein Mitbewohner hat sich jetzt n neues Laptop geholt und es war ein KRAMPF eins zu finden, was Trinity hat, aber keine zusätzliche GPU. Keine Ahnung was die Hersteller da für ein Problem haben, genug Laptops mit nichts als Intel Grafik hab ich ja schon gesehn.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. August 2012)

Die dGPU bringt ja kaum nennenswerte Vorteile. Daher wäre eine APU mit HD 7550 iGPU sinnvoller gewesen. Und über die Ausmaße brauchen wir auch nicht disskutieren. Die sind dem Begriff "Ultrathin" nicht würdig. Derzeit hat AMD ja noch Vorteile bei der iGPU, aber wenn Haswell kommt, könnte das wieder anderst aussehen. Und bei der CPU-Leistung müsste AMD sowieso massiv nachbessern. Auf diese dGPU sollte man jeden Falls verzichten und statt der HDD eine SSD verwenden.


----------



## Iceananas (11. August 2012)

Also wie ich einer chinesischen Quelle entnehmen kann, wird eine dGPU nur in 14" Modellen verbaut. Wer also ein ultraprtables NB haben will, greift einfach zu 13,3".

Interessant auch die Preisgestaltung:

4499 Yuan (575€) für das 13,3" Modell und 4999 Yuan (630€) für das 14" Modell mit dGPU.

Außerdem scheint das Gehäuse 1:1 dem Ultrabook-Pendanten von Samsung zu entsprechen, hat also dieselben Abmessungen und Verarbeitungsqualität.

Quelle: AMD????535U_?_??PConline


----------



## Research (11. August 2012)

Ich habe ja den bösen verdacht die sollen nicht gut werden...

Mal ne Frage: Sind die Single oder Tripple-Channel?

Chip verschweigt sogar welches RAM verbaut wurde...

Edit: Die gibt es hier vollständig: Samsung Serie 5 535U4C S01: Tests, Bilder, Technische Daten, Erfahrungsberichte / Notebook / NP535U4C-S01DE / 8806085183674

DDR3 1333


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke Dual-GPU.


----------



## Floletni (11. August 2012)

Ahja. Ich mache als Hersteller nen Produkt extra schlecht damit keiner AMD kauft und ich es nicht los werde? Samsung ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein oder ähnliches.


----------



## Memphys (11. August 2012)

Floletni schrieb:


> Ahja. Ich mache als Hersteller nen Produkt extra schlecht damit keiner AMD kauft und ich es nicht los werde? Samsung ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein oder ähnliches.


 
Eben... da war doch mal was? So zwischen Intel und AMD?

Ich glaube aber nicht wirklich dran. Das würd Intel nicht nochmal machen...


----------



## Research (11. August 2012)

War nicht nur auf AMD bezogen (ok hauptsächlich), aber dort fällt mit den dGPU auf. Keine Vorteile, nur Nachteile.

Was meist nicht passt:

Die Kühlung ist, meist, unterdimensioniert. U.A. dank dGPU.
Bei der Grafik... Entweder keine (Leistung) oder dual....
Kleine Akkus. Die dank dGPU noch schneller leer werden.
Meist lahme Festplatten, gerade Ultrabooks sind doch die Zielgruppe von SSDs. Aber lieber eine große (platztechnisch), lahme 5.400RPM HDD einbauen.
Single-Channel-RAM, bevorzugt DDR3 1066.


----------



## Floletni (11. August 2012)

Das sinnlos extra GPUs verbaut werden sieht man auch hier: Test Lenovo IdeaPad U410-MAH6MGE Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das passiert nicht nur bei AMD bestückten Rechnern. 

SSD sind im verlgiech zur HDD auch noch zu teuer. in nem Notebook sollten es schon 256 Gb sein. Da sind wir bei 180-200 Euro. Also Ein Haupteil des Preises eines Notebooks/Ultrabooks. Da prahlt man lieber mit ner 500 GB Festplatte.


----------



## Research (11. August 2012)

Bei den Preisen dieser Geräte kann man eine SSD erwarten.


----------



## jules.m (11. August 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn AMD ebenfalls in diesen Markt einsteigen will dann sollten sie die Preise niedrig halten denn mich schrecken die Preise für die Ultrabooks schon etwas ab.


 
also wenn ich mir deine sig anschau bekomme ich zweifel, ob dich der preis wirklich stört


----------



## Floletni (11. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen dieser Geräte kann man eine SSD erwarten.


 
Nicht unter 1000 Euro. Die Hersteller heulen jetzt schon rum das sie nichts verdienen bei Preisen um die 700 Euro. Schenken werden sie dir nichts.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. August 2012)

Das VÖLLIGE Fehlen von SSDs im Trinity-Aufgebot kotzt mich am meisten an. Nummer zwei der Top-Ankotzer sind die bereits genannten dedizierten GPUs.


----------



## Research (11. August 2012)

Floletni schrieb:


> Nicht unter 1000 Euro. Die Hersteller heulen  jetzt schon rum das sie nichts verdienen bei Preisen um die 700 Euro.  Schenken werden sie dir nichts.



Was nachweislich nur beim RAM der Fall ist. (Und kleinen HDDs).

Grundsätzlich kalkuliert der Verkäufer 50% Gewinn vom Verkaufpreis.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2012)

jules.m schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir deine sig anschau bekomme ich zweifel, ob dich der preis wirklich stört


 
Tut er aber da ich mir einen Rechner für das kaufe was ich mache und mit einem Notebook mache ich nichts anderes als im Netz etwas schauen und ein paar Texte schreiben.
Spielen will ich damit nicht denn dazu habe ich ja meinen Desktop Rechner auf dem zum Glück ein paar ältere Titel fast ruckelfrei laufen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (11. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Was nachweislich nur beim RAM der Fall ist. (Und kleinen HDDs).
> 
> Grundsätzlich kalkuliert der Verkäufer 50% Gewinn vom Verkaufpreis.



Selten so ein Bockmist gelesen....
Rechne dir doch das mal selber aus und dann leg mal 50% drauf


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. August 2012)

Research schrieb:


> ... Grundsätzlich kalkuliert der Verkäufer 50% Gewinn vom Verkaufpreis.


 Völliger Quark.
Ein solch utopische Gewinnspanne hat in der Elektrobranche niemand.


----------



## Skysnake (12. August 2012)

Meinst du....

Du willst gar nicht wissen, was dich allein son popelliger Widerstand/Kondensator kostet, und was die so was kostet.

Ich sags mal so. Ich hab an der Uni mal mitbekommen, dass die einige hundert Flash-Chips gebraucht haben. Ende vom Lied war, obwohl die über "Konnektions" die Dinger von nem relativ großen Einkäufer bekommen haben, waren die Chips allein am Ende so teuer wie fertige Produkte von Samsung usw usw. Die Margen sind schon recht ordentlich, aber der Markt ist SEHR SEHR SEHR dicht. Wirklich gut Geschäfte machen nur die, die in gewaltigen Mengen abnehmen und eben direkt an der Börse sind usw usw.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. August 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Meinst du....
> 
> Du willst gar nicht wissen, was dich allein son popelliger Widerstand/Kondensator kostet, und was die so was kostet.
> 
> Ich sags mal so. Ich hab an der Uni mal mitbekommen, .


Ich weiß, was so ein popeliger Widerstand kostet. 
Und die Uni hat mit dem Handel so rein gar nichts zu tun.
Die Gewinnmargen im PC-Bereich liegen bei 8 ... 12% des Endpreises.
Mal mehr, mal weniger, aber das ist der Durchschnitt.
Manche Sachen werden auch unterm Einkaufspreis verschenkt, wenn der Wettbewerb extrem hart ist oder man Werbeaktionen durchführt.


----------



## Research (12. August 2012)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Selten so ein Bockmist gelesen....
> Rechne dir doch das mal selber aus und dann leg mal 50% drauf


 
Rechnen Freunde 50% vom Verkaufspreis Gewinn: Orginalpreis + 100%

Zudem sagte ich, er kalkuliere.

Warum nicht? Was stekt denn in nen Fertig PC vom Mediamarkt drinn? MSI Masinboard für, wenn überhaupt, 20€ Chinaböller NT, Low End RAM/GraKa, billig Gehäuse. Kein BIOS (so wie du es vor dier hast mit Einstellungsmöglichkeiten). Nur auf das reduziert das er läuft, also auch eine Kühlung am Limit.. In Masse produziert. Da kommt so ein Gewinn schon hin.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (13. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das VÖLLIGE Fehlen von SSDs im Trinity-Aufgebot kotzt mich am meisten an. Nummer zwei der Top-Ankotzer sind die bereits genannten dedizierten GPUs.


 
Nummer drei sind bei mir die Bestückung mit SingleChannelRam, Nummer vier die Spiegel-Displays und als letztes, dass selten das Topmodell verbaut wird!

Es liegt einiges im Argen bei dem Portfolio von AMDs Partnern...


----------



## Ahab (13. August 2012)

PREIS DRÜCKEN! (ich sehe da schon wieder Preise über 650€ kommen...) 

GRAFIKKARTE RAUS!

SSD REIN!

DÜNNERES CHASSIS! (Ultrathin? Ist das ihr Ernst? Ein Macbook ist fast flacher...) 

Das ist ja mal wieder ein richtig affiges Stück Technik, völlig am Ziel vorbei. Vielleicht sollte AMD es Google nachmachen und selbst Hand anlegen. Wenn das, was Samsung da vorgestellt hat als Referenzmodell anzusehen ist, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## Perry (13. August 2012)

Ich denke auch das hier mal wieder Potential verschenkt wird, warum können die nicht ein Produkt entwickeln das die stärken der eingesetzten Technologie herauskehrt, sprich die überlegene Grafikleistung der onchip Lösung. Eine dedizierte Grafikkarte in einem Notebook macht doch nur Sinn wenn sie der anderen wirklich überlegen ist. Jede Form von Multi-GPU ist vor allem aus Sicht der Energieeffiezienz idiotisch, was vor allem bei einem Notebook, das nicht als Spielgerät konzipiert ist, auch noch unnötig ist. Die einzige Anwendung die mir gerade einfällt die wirklich viel Grafikleistung verlangt sind CAD Anwendungen, aber wer macht sowas unterwegs im Zug oder Flieger auf seinem Notebook, wo man keinen Platz hat um mit der Maus ordentlich zu arbeiten, die Monitore relativ klein sind und man nicht wirklich ungestört ist.


----------



## Mashed (13. August 2012)

Muss mich leider anschließen.

@AMD und Samsung: So wird das nichts. Top-Modell der CPU-Serie verbauen, dafür keine dedizierte GPU. SSD statt HDD, IPS mit guter Auflösung und optional non-glare. Gemeinsam mit einem guten Gehäuse und Intel müsste sich ranhalten. Aber so wird das Feld freiwillig der Konkurrenz überlassen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2012)

Bitte nicht non-glare sondern matt!
Für 13": Full-HD, IPS,SSD und Nutzung der IGP.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bitte nicht non-glare sondern matt!
> Für 13": Full-HD, IPS,SSD und Nutzung der IGP.


 
Gekauft!


----------



## Elkhife (14. August 2012)

Ideal wäre ein Asus 13" Zenbook mit der größt möglichen APU. Asus weiß wenigstens, dass es Kunden gibt die FullHD und matte Display mögen


----------



## Herb_G (14. August 2012)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Völliger Quark. Ein solch utopische Gewinnspanne hat in der Elektrobranche niemand.



Völliger Quark. Schau Dir mal die Rekordgewinne von Apple an und dann sag mir in welcher Branche die sind.


----------



## Mel0ne (14. August 2012)

Das hier ist mMn interessanter:
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Serie-...6B5C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344959327&sr=8-1

Trinity-ULV; 8GB; leider 500GB HDD; <6Std. Akkulaufzeit, wohl austauschbar -> 600€ ;
mit i3-SB + 4GB: 660€; i5-IB + 6GB:775€


----------

